# They are home - and I am OVER excited



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Patina and I got back from our road trip pretty late last night and had a GREAT time!!!

I am so super excited about my new additions - Does - silver legacy, penelope, dixie, and liza and our new Jr. Herdsire - Mr. Bennett.

Most of my pictures are on my phone, which just died and the charger is in my truck that my husband took to town .... but here is one that Patina took of me and Mr. Bennett when we picked him up!!!!

I will get good pictures of the rest of them - their pedigrees and pic from the breeder are already on my website for the girls and I will be adding Ben's probobly tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats! 

Bennet has some stunning eyes


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhhhh.......he is such a cute, handsome fellow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice ....congrats........ :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats!! I am glad you ended up getting him!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a very striking boy Ben is!!! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats~~!! He is fantastic...look at those eyes....striking....can't wait to see the othe pics.
Jenn   :wahoo:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous little guy. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for posting your picture. He is striking!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AWWW! Congrats on your new additions!!! :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pics of them all coming home -























































This is a pic of them seperate once we got them unloaded and into the horse stall for the first 24 hours ----

Penelope -










Ben -










Liza -










Silver Legacy -










Dixie -


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooooh!!! They all look so beautiful!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Geesh Allison... :ROFL: Could ya fit anymore in there?!? lol! just kiddin' You should have seen our truck(with canopy) filled with goats on the way back from OR last year! They all are beautiful! And I LOVE your new buckling!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!

Kylee - it was hilarious watching the cars and trucks in the review mirror come up behind us, then zip around to take a better look into the canopy.

We really did have a good time - but I bet I could have fit a couple more!! :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWWW, Adorable. I hope you like the bard. Do you have your room set up yet?

I know it might just be the winter fluff, but it looks like Liza is swollen under her chin.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought the same thing Lori - but it is fluff. I grabbed her instantly when i first saw her and checked that!! I also ran my hands all over their face, their necks, legs, body, and udder. Liza is starting to warm up - finally. I brought out licorice treats last night and now she is my best friend - now to win over Legacy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, I figured that was all it was with the winter coming on. 

They are adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was sitting out there last night with them - My goats have REALLY packed on the weight and the winter coat in the last month. I didn't even realize it till now - so backing off the hay a bit ---- can't have fat goats going into breeding season


----------

